# Jemand Erfahrung mit safety-critical software sprachen wie ada/SPARKL?



## martin1989 (2. Jan 2016)

Hallo!

Ich hab heute ein wenig in safety-critical software entwicklung gestöbert und bin dabei auf Sprachen wie "ada" und "sparkl" gestoßen. 

Wollte fragen ob es hier jemanden gibt der aktiv mit ada programmiert bzw. programmiert hat? 

Danke, lg


----------

